# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Сизалевые цветы трех размеров

## Ирина Павловна

Сизалевые цветы трех размеров.
Цена 35грн, 25грн и 15 грн\шт
Центр

----------


## Ирина Павловна

Самых маленьких осталось очень мало.Есть средние и много больших.

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.05.2015 в 12:44 ----------

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

остались большие и средние

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------


## Ирина Павловна

ап

----------

